

Information Hiding: Steganography done with JavaScript - eigenschinkpete
http://www.peter-eigenschink.at/projects/hideme/demo/

======
jstalin
It seems to have a message length limit. Any way to increase that?

~~~
eigenschinkpete
The message length is limited by the size of the image, you can hide (width
_height_ 3)/16 characters. But note that your image will be resized after you
have selected one. I am going to append a field where you can see how much
information can be hidden. Thanks!

------
villagefool
Where can I get that shirt?

~~~
trotsky
since i had just done a tineye search to see if there were any pre-hidden
messages out there:

<http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/cc38/>

